# What would you do?



## tirediron (Mar 12, 2014)

Situation: Customer decided that she was not happy with one gallery wrap that was part of a block I did for her family (despite having approved the proof), so I ordered a replacement, (usual turn-around time 2 weeks) for which she was perfectly happy to pay full price.  However, there was a goof-up between me and the lab, and somehow instead of the new image, I received a second copy of the first, unsatisfactory image from the lab.  I got that sorted out and now have the correct one, being delivered tomorrow.  So in view of the delay...  Would you:

1.  Charge full rate; after all, they're not out anything,

2.  Charge cost only; it wasn't their fault that the replacement took so long, 

3.  No charge; the customer shouldn't be inconvenienced, or

4.  Bacon.

*(nb.  I already know what I'm doing about it, I'm simply curious what others would/have done)*


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 12, 2014)

Thinking 2 is fair deal.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 12, 2014)

coupon for 10% off her next purchase up to 200 dollars or x amount in equivalent reorders.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 12, 2014)

What is your standard sitting fee for studio portraits?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 12, 2014)

*Abandon the client and move to Canada!*

No, wait, wait just a second...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 12, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> What is your standard sitting fee for studio portraits?


This would have been a $175 session.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 12, 2014)

4.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, Bacon is, of course, the correct answer. Charge her full price but give her a package of bacon for her trouble. :lmao:

Two things stand out to me:
1. You don't say how LONG the delay was. The "usual" turnaround is 2 weeks, so does that mean it took 4 weeks to get the correct image back?
2. And I quote, "Despite having approved the proof." NONE of the rest would have been necessary if she hadn't approved the proof and THEN decide she didn't like it only after the product was delivered. THAT alone makes me think "charge full price."

But then, is she likely to be a repeat customer? Did she buy enough to make it worth your while? Was she otherwise reasonable to deal with?

If it was me, I'd probably pick #1.5. Charge her somewhere BETWEEN full rate and cost only.  It wasn't her fault for the mix-up and delay, but it WAS her fault you had to reorder in the first place.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Situation: Customer decided that she was not happy with one gallery wrap that was part of a block I did for her family (despite having approved the proof), so I ordered a replacement, (usual turn-around time 2 weeks) for which she was perfectly happy to pay full price.  However, there was a goof-up between me and the lab, and somehow instead of the new image, I received a second copy of the first, unsatisfactory image from the lab.  I got that sorted out and now have the correct one, being delivered tomorrow.  So in view of the delay...  Would you:
> 
> 1.  Charge full rate; after all, they're not out anything,
> 
> ...



Ok, simple.  First, hide.  Second, contact Derrel and tell him "The chair is against the wall".  Don't worry, he'll know what it means.  Within a few days he'll smuggle you across the border and you'll have a whole new identity as part of the TPF photographer protection program.  

Lol... ok if it we're me I'd look at the cost of the print vrs the total of what you made and if the print really isn't going to set you back much in that context offer it for free.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Mar 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > What is your standard sitting fee for studio portraits?
> ...


Well you probably wouldn't like the idea of a free sitting.  Scheduled of course when your schedule is free and any photo purchases are at full price.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 12, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Well, Bacon is, of course, the correct answer. Charge her full price but give her a package of bacon for her trouble. :lmao:
> 
> Two things stand out to me:
> 1. You don't say how LONG the delay was. The "usual" turnaround is 2 weeks, so does that mean it took 4 weeks to get the correct image back?
> ...


Total wait time was approximately four weeks; unlikely to be a repeat customer, HOWEVER she has directed quite a number of small (~$1-200 orders my way).  Her total order was around $800, very pleasant and reasonable; the good kind of client, doesn't ask prices, just orders!!


----------



## Overread (Mar 12, 2014)

So wait how long is the delay - I'm assuming an additional 2 weeks after the goof-up with the lab. 

As for the customer waiting longer than expected by double the estimated time is a pain; some form of compensation might well be in order. What you give up though is really based on your profits - costs and how much they paid for the service. You want to compensate, but ideally still leave with profit in your pocket and a happy customer; though depending on the margins you might not get all the options as viable so you'll have to weigh up what the most important is. 

bribrius gives a very clever way - you compensate and at the same time hopefully ensure some future work for yourself. If you have regular coupons printed up you could use those; have them be transferable (ergo not tied to a name) and heck if they don't want to use them (their free choice) they can pass them on to someone else in the family/friends circles (though of course you don't mention that idea to them)


----------



## tirediron (Mar 12, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


I wouldn't be against it, but I doubt she'd want it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Bacon is, of course, the correct answer. Charge her full price but give her a package of bacon for her trouble. :lmao:
> ...



Well then ya, give her a freebie and tell her it's your way of apologizing for the delay even though it was the labs mixup.

She may or may not refer more business to you but that way she won't be likely to refer business away from you.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## 71M (Mar 12, 2014)

Option #2.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


You could always just print up a coupon for a free sitting and when you give her the photo let her know that because of the mixup/wait you want to give her a coupon for a free sitting.  She and her family could use it, she could pass it on or it might go in the trash.  At most though you would be out a sitting fee and at best someone may use it be it her or a friend and the resulting prints will make you a bit of money.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 12, 2014)

2

Wait
are we talking Canadian bacon, or regular bacon?


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 12, 2014)

You know, things happen. The problem here was nothing you had control over, and the client should be appreciative of that.

Sometimes, being apologetic is enough...


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 12, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> 2
> 
> Wait
> are we talking Canadian bacon, or regular bacon?



Isn't Canadian bacon just ham?


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 12, 2014)

The change order is her doing and should be charged at full price, but the mix up was your fault and so there should be some kind of penance made. I've taken money off the total before and it always seems to appease a customer. I've also given gift cards to places that I know they frequent (I'm a contractor and get to know my customers since I'm in there home for weeks at a time.) This is a little more personal than just money off. It takes a little more thought and paying attention to things they've said.

You mentioned that you've already made up your mind about what your going to do. What is it?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 12, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > 2
> ...


Yep... biggest scam going!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 13, 2014)

Probably would adjust the price or provide a free extra of some sort as appropriate (another complimentary print etc.) to compensate for the delay. I'd feel like even if there was a delay at the printer's ultimately it would be my responsibility if it would be later than expected.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  A couple of good ideas for future use if soemthing similar happens.  For those playing along at home, my decision had been to go with #2; give her the replacement at cost.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 13, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Thanks everyone! A couple of good ideas for future use if soemthing similar happens. For those playing along at home, my decision had been to go with #2; give her the replacement at cost.



Ok, and if she balks tell her you also get AstroNikon to wash her car.  Lol


----------



## Braineack (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't understand why you'd try to barter with the customer over a goof you made...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I don't understand why you'd try to barter with the customer over a goof you made...


I'm not sure I follow; what do you mean?  What would you have done?


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2014)

I think your decision was very customer service savvy and will result in excellent reviews of your services and some referrals from this customer.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 13, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why you'd try to barter with the customer over a goof you made...
> ...




n/m I misread, carry on.  Bacon.


----------

